# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Newbie with shed

## rthorntn

Hi, 
Please go easy, first house, first shed, I am a DIY novice. 
I put a shed up on a flat concrete slab with chamfered edges, an Absco 4.5x3m, I would like to use it as a workshop, I have some "issues" and I would really appreciate hearing what others have done: 
-Water leaks and dust blows under the small gaps in the bottom, the best way to improve this?
-It gets very hot in there during the day, how to cool it down?
-It has no power, right now I am just running a 25m extension to it with an RCD on the end, I would like something more permanent as there is a drill press, CNC and computer in there now, this would probably need an electrician?
-It has no walls to hang pegboard from, what have others done?
-It isn't attached to the concrete slab, have you attached yours, if so, how? 
Thanks for looking. 
Cheers
Richard

----------


## spruik

> Hi, 
> Please go easy, first house, first shed, I am a DIY novice. 
> I put a shed up on a flat concrete slab with chamfered edges, an Absco 4.5x3m, I would like to use it as a workshop, I have some "issues" and I would really appreciate hearing what others have done: 
> -Water leaks and dust blows under the small gaps in the bottom, the best way to improve this?
> -It gets very hot in there during the day, how to cool it down?
> -It has no power, right now I am just running a 25m extension to it with an RCD on the end, I would like something more permanent as there is a drill press, CNC and computer in there now, this would probably need an electrician?
> -It has no walls to hang pegboard from, what have others done?
> -It isn't attached to the concrete slab, have you attached yours, if so, how? 
> Thanks for looking. 
> ...

   My first shed was finished 6 years ago, 7.2m x 3.8mx 2.7m. I was not required to get a sparkie to run the wire from the house, but you might like to get one to sign off on it (I didn't). 
WIRING
Requirements: Lay conduit 600mm deep (good exercise for you), connect to any powerpoint outside or inside house. The rest of course must also comply with the rules. 
LEAKING/DUST
Try expansion foam from hardware store. 
HEAT
Grow big tree next to it (you need shade)... that's the nasty part about a small steel shed. You might try that green mesh, hang it on the sunny side (outside) and also on the roof (with some space between the roof). Key is to avoid direct sunlight hitting the steel. 
PEGBOARD
My shed uses C-perlins (very suitable to attach stuff to), but in your case perhaps bolt one or two horizontal timbers along the wall, which will be your support. 
SLAB MOUNTING
Drill holes, use anchor bolts.

----------


## olmeri

Go to shedblog.com.au  They have a range of flashings to suit just about all shed profiles, that you can retrofit after the shed is finished.  They will seal the gaps between your sheet profile and the slab.  Good luck!

----------

